# möchte Pfad kopieren, Spiegeln....



## subzero (12. Januar 2004)

Hallöchen...
Sa ich mich in letzter zeit etwas mit Pfaden beschäftige, habe ich mitlerweile einige Fragen:

Ich erstelle Beispielsweise ein Logo, es soll Achsensymetrisch sein und als als Vektorgrafik vorliegen...
Ja wie Spiegele ich den jetzt den Pfad?
Im handbuch findet man ja mal einfach nichts dazu, es wird doch bestimtm möglich sein oder?

Oder nächste Frage, ich hab einen Pfad der aus mehreren Teilen besteht, jetzt möchte einen Teil davon kopieren und unter den anderen setzen... finde einfach nichts  

*frustriertbin*

Danke schön


----------



## subzero (12. Januar 2004)

Ahhhhh, ich habs noch selbst hinbekommen, beides .... zu banal.. *gg*


----------

